# Shoe Trees



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,

I left my shoe trees at home (amongst other things) and wondered where I can get a few pairs of reasonably priced ones. I'm not looking for top end just the plastic type will suffice as I have some nice wooden ones at home.

Tried searching this forum and google but nothing came up. I'm guessing the higher priced shoe shops in the Malls have them but wondering if there was anywhere that have more regular priced ones similar to back home in the UK.

Thanks again :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I left my shoe trees at home (amongst other things) and wondered where I can get a few pairs of reasonably priced ones. I'm not looking for top end just the plastic type will suffice as I have some nice wooden ones at home.
> 
> ...


Give Mr Minute repairs a go. In Ibn Battuta nr Geant/Dubai Mall nr Waitrose and Mercato (think Mercato maybe closed for refurb). Had plastic and wood ones. Some spring loaded and others the traditional mechanical extension type.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ikea have loads of the spring, plastic ones. I use them on my trainers.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Shoes grow on trees?! I need me one of those!

P.s. for future inquiries....there's an awesome thread: Is there anything you can't find in Dubai?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This might sound a bit weird, but I make it a point to keep the stuffing that the shoes come with and just use that .. Never found a place myself to get the tree shoes out here (didn't look very hard either to be honest), thanks Rossi for that, will have to hit up Ikea soon ...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Just saw some plastic ones at Geant in Ibn. Didn't check the price but couldn't be worth much.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

w_man said:


> Just saw some plastic ones at Geant in Ibn. Didn't check the price but couldn't be worth much.


Just been there to get some. They were AED 20 per pair for the plastic ones. 

Tried Minute in Dubai Mall but they didn't have incase anyone else is on the look out for them.

Thanks w_man :clap2:


----------

